
Show HN: Search/Compare housing opts from Craigslist/Facebook/Housing Startups - saeho85
https://brunoe.com
======
saeho85
Hello Hacker News community,

[https://www.brunoe.com](https://www.brunoe.com) is a location-based search
and comparison tool.

It searches housing options from different sources at once and allows you to
compare the listings based on price, distances and other options on a map.

For example, you will be able to view a particular apartment in San Francisco
and see ads from Craigslist, Facebook Marketplace and other home-
share/roommate startups -- and compare its offerings and prices against each
other or the traditional rent prices.

As of writing this, the app has just gone live. So right now there isn't a lot
of listings yet (just a few dozen in San Francisco and the Bay Area). However
if you feel nice, you can help me by clicking the "Add Your Website" button.
Just put the URL in there and the listing will get indexed onto the app.

The goal of this tool is to provide the best ways to compare the offerings
from all housing listings and help you discover new housing options that you
may not have thought about (such as home-sharing or living in an airstream
van).

In the next coming days, as I continue to work on the crawling/indexing system
and process, the listings in the SF/Bay area will become populated pretty
quickly.

I look forward to reading your feedbacks! Thank you!

~~~
tenkabuto
I don't understand the "Add Your Website" thing, considering the mention of
"see ads from Craigslist, Facebook Marketplace and other home-share/roommate
startups." Do we provide the URL of a Craigslist search that we want to watch?

I'm in Sacramento and would love to use this.

~~~
saeho85
The "Add Your Website" is essentially for other housing startups who want
their listings to be added onto the map.

It's still early and we're exploring how the listings ecosystem is going to
populate and retire itself. We're thinking of using a combination of
crawling/indexing, 3rd party APIs/feeds, and manual submissions (aka "add your
website" button) to achieve this.

------
chatmasta
Have you gotten any C&D yet? Are you familiar with the story of CL suing
padmapper?

You're breaking all sorts of TOS.

